# cva wolf at wal mart



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 20, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone had bought this gun at wal mart and if so did it come with the scope mount or just the sights on the gun?


----------



## putztech (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought one at Walmart but mine only came with the sights on the gun. I went to Academy and bought a decent set of rings and a scope for it.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Were you satisfied with the gun.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2013)

The Walmart ad shows fiber optic sights only:The newly redesigned CVA Wolf Rifle has all the features that made the original Wolf the number one selling muzzleloader in the world.
CVA Wolf Rifle, .50cal, Blue/Black:
24" blued barrel
Bullet guiding muzzle
100 percent ambidextrous stock
QRBP - Quick Release Breech Plug
DuraSight all metal fiber optic sights
Reversible hammer spur
CrushZone recoil pad
39" overall length
14" length of pull
Lifetime warranty
.50 caliber
Specifications
Model No.:	PR2110
Product in Inches (L x W x H):	 42.0 x 8.0 x 2.8
Origin of Components:	Imported
Walmart No.:	004876567

I think the Wolf is a very adequate gun for the money and will work just fine.


----------



## jamie1231 (Aug 21, 2013)

I bought Mine  from there about 3 weeks ago...no scope and I can't wait wait to drop one with


----------



## putztech (Aug 22, 2013)

I am very satisfied with it. It shoots good and I harvested the buck in my avatar with it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm on my second one, and it's a great rifle for the money!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys decided to get the accura mr instead and I love it. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------

